# Normen für die Bezeichnung von Geräten



## guevara (10 Januar 2005)

Ich wollte mal fragen ob es bestimmte Normen oder Empfehlungen gibt wie Geräte im Feld bezeichnet werden müssen?

Ich kenne da verschiedene Varianten z.B. Siemens Anlagen:

+130-LIC-008

oder Antritz Anlagen:

+684-LAC-844

"130" die Zählnummer des Anlagenbereiches, "LIC" Art des Gerätes (in diesem Fall ein Füllstandsregler) und 008 die Zählnummer des Gerätes.
Antritz meint das gleiche wie Siemens bloß drückt es anderst aus.


----------



## Kleissler (22 Februar 2005)

Die DIN EN 61346 gibt die Bauteilbezeichnungen her.
Die zus. Nummern sind abhängig der Schaltpläne/Anlage.

Gruß


----------



## Heinz (23 Februar 2005)

Nach DIN setzt sich eine Gerätebezecihnung wie folgt zusammen:
= aaaa    => Anlage
+ bbbb    => Ort
- cccc      => Gerätebezeichnung

Es ist sinnvoll z.B: folgendes zu definieren:
= 684 Zählnummer
+       Einbauort (Vor Ort , Schrank etc.)
-        Gerätebereichnung nach DIN 

Um nun den direkten Bezug zur Funktion zu bekommen kann man hinter der Zählnummer die Funktion und weitere Infos unterbringen:
z.B. =684LIC25-B045

Wäre z.B. Anlagenbereich 684 Höhenstandsregelung mit Anzeige und die 25. Mess Stelle und dort der 45. Aufnehmer.

Sich einen vernüftigen Schlüssel zu arbeiten ist VOR Projektbeginn sehr wichtig. Eine kleine Änderungen dort würde ggf. zu einer Neubeschilderung der Anlage führen.

Wenn ein Bezeichnungssystem vorhanden ist würde ich es in der Regel weiterführen und wenn es ersetzt werden soll, dann nur bei Um- oder Neubauten. Der Schlüssel ist natürlich den Lieferanten verbindlich mitzuteilen.


----------

